# 2" hole plugs for pool ladder holes in concrete



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Anyone point me in the right direction to find these things? Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Olcrazy1 said:


> Anyone point me in the right direction to find these things? Thanks


I wonder what would happen if you were to Google: "Plugs for pool ladder holes".

I know what would happen...do you?

If you had some way to get on the Internet you could do that.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

they're called ' blockouts ' - might get lucky at the $ store & find some of those things kids use to float,,, OR a decent conc repair supply store will have 2" backer rod,,, OR you can have the holes core-drilled,,, OR you can google :whistling2:

irc


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Holes in a horizontal surface can be filled with Rockite. Home centers usually have it in small packages.

http://rockitecement.com/


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

strongly disagree - that material is expansive & can lead to spalling of the horizontal surface,,, you can buy & fast setting cement from the apron/vest stores,,, ' Rockite ' is more associated w/demolishing conc,,, this article may be informative: http://www.wagnercompanies.com/site/Viewer.aspx?iid=6266&mname=Article

irc


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

I checked on line, with pool builder and 2 pool supply stores and didn't find what I need.

thanks for your help. Not looking to fill permanently, just removable caps for when I'm not using rails. Found caps that will work but wanted to check if there is something specifically made for pool deck holes.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

love ' paul harvey ' posts,,, now we get the rest of the story

irc


----------

